# Sweating......



## TheOriginalName (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey everyone - 

I'm wondering if anyone can shead some light on a little problem i have. 
I sweat!! I sweat a lot!!! 
Now it's been summer down here and it's been a warm one but the fact is that my gi will be soaked at the end of an hours training whilst others in my class will only be sweaty - not dripping. 
People now joke that they can tell where i've been training - because that's where the mats are soaked (funny - but something i would rather not have associated with me).

Now i know that sweating is a sign of fitness - the fitter your are the more you sweat becuase your body is efficient at getting rid of excess heat. However i feel that i'm not the fittest guy in my class. 

Does anyone else know a reason for excessive sweating. 
And no, i don't experience any related problems during "normal" life. 

Cheers


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 21, 2008)

idk r u sure ur *the only one *having that happen?  because were i train i also soak my gi so much that it looks like water was splashed on me and im not that fit (really not fit) also and i know im not the only one that does that.  maybe u should ask ur instructor about it and theres also head bands and sweatbands that could help too.


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 21, 2008)

sometimes i feel as though i could sweat in a blizzard. i would suggest bring a couple towels with you to class, if your instructor doesnt object of course. i dont see why one would, however i would always ask before doing somthing "different".

and make sure you stay hydrated!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 22, 2008)

You know any athlete, great or otherwise that is really pushing themeselves is probably going to sweat quite a bit.  Look at Michael Jordan.  Take it as that you are working hard and getting after it.  I know that is what I do!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey, don't seat it !(ba dump bump).

Listen,  I have the exact same porblem...always have.  I sweat with little or no provocation.  After class, I look like I've just gotten out of the shower.  Hell, after my BB test, we did a group picture....everyone had nice white doboks on...except for me...mine was practically see-through.

No adverse health consequences.  And if anyone has a problem with it...ah well, that's their problem.  I'm working hard and that's all that matters.

You are not alone and there's not a whole heck of a lot to be done about it.  Just enjoy your training...and as a previous poseter mentioned, bring a towel.

Us sweaty guys gotta stick together. 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 22, 2008)

Quite right everyone :tup:.  I too could sweat in a blizzard (excellent turn of phrase that ) and keep a hiking towel at the side of the dojo where I can nip too it if the sweats getting into my eyes - given that not being able to see and swinging a sword are not a healthy combination, noone really objects :lol:.


----------



## rabbit (Feb 22, 2008)

I wipe the sweat off my face after classes.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 22, 2008)

Some people sweat a lot.  Some don't.  Something that's very strenous for one person is easy for another.

Don't worry about it.  Just keep hydrated.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2008)

Worry if you don't sweat.


----------



## Lynne (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm a lady and I sweat a lot, too.  At first, I found it embarrassing.  If we have a good warmup, sweat will be dripping off of me and hitting the floor.  It stings the eyes pretty good at times, too.

I don't find it embarrassing anymore.  It's just my body and there is nothing I can do about it.

I do wonder about people who seem to hardly sweat at all though.  Why do they not sweat much?


----------



## Logan (Feb 28, 2008)

Instructors tend to feel good when they see students sweat - it is a sign that they are trying hard. Don't worry about it, I doubt if anyone else in the dojo cares that much (though maybe keep a towel to wipe your hands if doing partner work would likely be appreciated).


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 7, 2008)

Be sure to get plenty of calcium in your diet.  Some years ago, I read about a study that was done on a men's basketball team.  The doctors literally collected the player's uniforms after a game and analyzed the contents of the sweat.  They found the players were sweating out huge amounts of calcium.  The solution?  Powdered calcium supplements from the local drugstore.  The supplements kept their bone mass higher, which had the added benefit of less overall fatigue.

Dagney


----------



## Topeng (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm a huge sweat freak too. Don't worry about it. I'm just glad it doesn't stink or discolor my clothes. I still double up on the deoderant before practice just in case.
One thing I do is wear a skullcap to catch a lot of it and also a wrist sweat band to wipe off every so often.
Just make sure to keep hydrated. Losing all that water needs to be replaced.


----------



## Paul-M (May 13, 2008)

Yeah I sweat a ridiculous amount, but as long as you rehydrate yourself and get a lot of calcium in your diet it's not a problem.


----------



## zDom (May 14, 2008)

(stands up..shuffles feet)

Hi, my name is Scott. I'm a heavy sweater ...

(Sweaters Anon group: Hi, Scott!)


Seriously, don't sweat i...er worry about it. I like to think of people like us as "people with high-performance evaporation cooling systems"


----------



## Lynne (Jun 1, 2008)

Dagney Taggert said:


> Be sure to get plenty of calcium in your diet. Some years ago, I read about a study that was done on a men's basketball team. The doctors literally collected the player's uniforms after a game and analyzed the contents of the sweat. They found the players were sweating out huge amounts of calcium. The solution? Powdered calcium supplements from the local drugstore. The supplements kept their bone mass higher, which had the added benefit of less overall fatigue.
> 
> Dagney


I am so glad you mentioned the calcium.  I'm on Depo-Provera which leeches calcium from the bones/teeth.  I will be sure to take my calcium now.

I started wearing a headband to class after checking to make sure it was ok to do so.  It really helps.


----------



## MilkManX (Jun 26, 2008)

Guilty.

Always have been.

When I did Judo the other guys said I cheat because they couldnt hold onto me lol!

Now that I do Karate it just gets in my eyes sometimes. After class though my Gi is soaked and goes right to the washer!


----------

